# Strawberry Wine Punch



## Tom (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is a Strawberry Punch recipe

1 bottle of Strawberry Wine
20 oz sliced fresh strawberries
1/4 cup sugar
1 6os can frozen lemonade concentrate
1 cup chilled Pineapple juice
28oz bottle of Club Soda or Lemon/lime Soda
In a punch bowl combine berries, sugar & wine..let stand 30 minutes. 
To serve, add lemonade concentrate, pineapple juice & soda
Serve over ice, Enjoy


----------



## Wade E (Apr 25, 2010)

Im sure that this recipe can be adjusted to any fruit wine just by subbing the wine and the fruit or even comboing it! good idea there Tom!


----------



## Leanne (Apr 25, 2010)

It sounds lovely Tom.


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Im sure that this recipe can be adjusted to any fruit wine just by subbing the wine and the fruit or even comboing it! good idea there Tom!


You can also add chunks of any fruit. then it may turn into a Sangria. LOL


----------

